# Easton X10 ProTour vs. CX Nano Pro for compound up to 70m



## karma rules (Aug 13, 2014)

If money is not an issue, then I would buy the X10 Protour . 
I believe they are built better.

I have not shot the Nano Pro, so I have no opinion on them.
I have shot the X10s and A/C/E in the past. So I guess I am partial to them.

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Money is always an issue... But there is no way around it. Top end stuff costs top end dollar. I just don't buy often, so when I do, I like to get what I believe is best and shoot knowing that those flyers are my mistake, not bad quality or mismatched arrows. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## KASWI (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't shoot either of those but do shoot the Nano XR shafts. They group very well and have been extremely durable. I previously shot ACC shafts and would get bent shafts occasionally. At the cost of X10's I cod not afford to potentially lose arrows if they get bent.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Why did your arrows bend? Hard targets? In transport? Being hit? 

Equally, what would cause the composite arrows to bend, wouldn't that cause carbon shafts to break? Or it would take a lot more for a carbon shaft to break than it would a composite one to bend?


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Why did your arrows bend? Hard targets? In transport? Being hit?
> 
> Equally, what would cause the composite arrows to bend, wouldn't that cause carbon shafts to break? Or it would take a lot more for a carbon shaft to break than it would a composite one to bend?


the x10 have an aluminium core that will bend and stay bent. the carbon will bend but instantly bend back to normal by themselves. Just pulling an alloy or alloy/carbon arrow from a target can bend them if your not careful. the alloy is there to give tighter tolerances. i used to shoot x7 which are alloy but after enough shots they were all less than perfectly straight.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

So would it be fair to say that the Nano Pro's would have less tight tolerances, meaning in a dozen there may more likely be some that are different from the rest, but whatever is there won't change for the life of the arrow, where the ProTours would be expected to be more consistent out of the box, but more susceptible to damage?


----------



## KASWI (Jan 24, 2009)

Not exactly sure what caused the bending. It is always very subtle and out towards the tip of the arrow. Only was I caught it was having a tough time when practicing and then spun my arrow when I got home. That is when you could see it the tip would run out because of the bend. I try to be very careful with all of my equipment also so I don't feel it was caused by abuse. ACC's are a Nice arrow and they shoot well bot the cost of losing 6-7 in a year of field shooting made me look at other options. I shot all last year with the single dozen Nanos and still have 11 good arrows. The one I don't have is the result of forgetting to set my sight one day. they are expensive but I feel is over time they pay for themselves with their durability. Another option you may want to look at is the black eagle x impacts or Easton carbon ones. All very good arrows.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

One more question... What's the advantage to using those Tungsten points for the ProTours? Same weight as the stainless steel ones, about 5x more expensive...


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> So would it be fair to say that the Nano Pro's would have less tight tolerances, meaning in a dozen there may more likely be some that are different from the rest, but whatever is there won't change for the life of the arrow, where the ProTours would be expected to be more consistent out of the box, but more susceptible to damage?


The alloy core inside the Easton X10 isn't there for straightness tolerance, its there for spine tolerance. All .001 straight carbon arrows easily achieve straightness consistency per dozen but have less consistent spine. Those who demand the tightest spine tolerances have to pay the price of more expensive, less durable shafts. I would go with carbons, spine check them and reject any inconsistent ones. They will be cheaper to buy and last indefinitely. If money is no object, you can go with X10s and replace them regularly. 

Tungsten points are heavier so are shorter, giving better flight than a long steel point of the same weight.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Just ordered a dozen Nano Pro's, fully assembled, indexed and weight matched from South Shore Archery. 

Hopefully they're as good as I've read and they last me a few seasons as at the going rate (and exchange rate to CAD), this was easily my second most expensive archery purchase.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

The most important for both CX nano's and Easton x-10's is ....you will probably keep going with a single side you chose, do this mainly to a spare parts costs. Not the arrows by itself but the inserts/pins/points could cost a lot, if you start visiting more and more tournaments you must have these spare parts - in bags - in your pocket all the time. 
As you have mentioned me earlier somewhere else you planning to do Field shooting as well, for starting up there I would not use the nano pro's because beside the fact that game is a most fun but a most abusive for arrows, keep the nano pro's for FITA only. 
We can meet @ YCB to inroduce you the OK bows as well and I can bring you some of my XR nano's, these would be your more affordable choice for Field and year around practicing until you christalize the costs  you let me know :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

I've researched this extensively, except for having shot either of these arrows. X10's can get kinks or bends in them more easily than full carbon, because of the aluminum core. My concern was the cost and getting precise replacement arrows in the future. The X10's are sold in matched batch packages, so you must request a particular batch code in hopes of purchasing similarly sized and weighted arrows, but there are people who have checked the batches to find inconsistencies' in size and weight (search AT and other sites). I lose and damage arrows enough, that I know I'll purchase a second dozen within a year or even a few months. I also experiment with weights, lengths and attachments. The nano line is sized as consistently as they are spined. I can just buy another package and they're matched within specs that don't vary by batch or year or at all...at least by what the rep told me at the Vegas Shoot. I also have seen that other than individual carbon fiber size, there is no detectable difference in performance between the Nano Pro and the Nano XR. The XR are slightly larger in diameter per spine number, and spined in different increments, but if you look at the difference in diameter between them, it's negligible. The difference in spine increments allows overlapping-shifted-areas of top performance that allows one to tune in more precisely on their decided draw weight, arrow length, total weight and FOC desires, that might allow using the arrows in two different bows or at two different what evers. I much prefer MADE IN USA over made in Wei Hai, China, but I want one experience of these Chinese arrows. In the end, I ordered the Nano XR...I'll see what happens. Sorry Easton, I've only strayed once.


----------

